# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Кто более НОРМАЛЕН — жизнелюбцы или суицидники?

## Марселька

Я, как суицидник со стажем (с 1999 года; попыток не было; см. дневники http://marsexx.narod.ru/samoubiistvo.html), считаю, что ненормальны именно суицидники: и те, кто совершает (совершил), и те, кто делает неудачные попытки, и те, кто оправдывает на словах, но ничего не делает.
Нормой является жить, любя жизнь.

Обоснования:

То, в чём мы, суицидники, обвиняем других людей и мир:
1) какие вы толстокожие, что не чувствует боли и страданий от жизни,
2) какие вы тупые и примитивные, что не видите грязи и уродства в жизни,
3) какие вы самовлюблённые, что не понимаете и не жалеете нас,
4) какие вы слепые, что не видите преобладания зла, жестокости, безнравственности над добром и милосердием,
5) какие вы трусливые, что не смотрите смерти в лицо и не делаете шаг в сторону её,
— все эти обвинения вытекают из одной простой причины: мы приписываем людям и миру именно то, чем переполнены сами (отыскиваем соринку в чужом глазу, тогда как в собственных застряло по полену и бревну). Всё то негативное, что мы видим в людях и в мире, присуще НАМ САМИМ: это мы толстокожие, тупые, самовлюблённые, слепые и трусливые. А это всё -- ненормальные качества. Присмотритесь к себе и честно оцените -- этими негативными чертами пронизаны именно мы, а не мир и люди.

Мир и люди ни при чём. Наше мышление заражено НЕГАТИВИЗМОМ и КРИТИЦИЗМОМ, а потому мы хаим мир, поносим людей, "видим" преобладение плохого над хорошим, и, как закономерный итог такой критичности (=деструктивности, разрушительности), приходим к самокритике и отрицанию себя, своей жизни.

Итак, ненормальность нас, суицидников, доказана. Теперь перехожу к доказательству того, что любить жизнь -- нормально.

а) Мы все УЖЕ живы. Всё, что бы мы ни говорили о жизни (и смерти), мы говорим ИЗ жизни, БУДУЧИ живыми. Любые наши чувства (приятные и неприятные) возможно ощущать только пока мы живы.
Из смерти невозможно хулить жизнь, отстаивать ценность смерти и т.д. Смерть пуста. Она ничего не доказывает, ибо она непознаваема, не имеет внутренней структуры, сущности. Она пустота, ноль.

б) Жизнь уже идёт, уже проходит мимо! Время жизни проходит со скоростью  60 минут в час.
Мы уже в реке, уже плывём. Так что надо или 1) плыть туда, куда хочешь, или 2) идти ко дну. Болтовня о том, как хорошо бы пойти ко дну, возможна, пока ты ещё на поверности. Но эта болтовня не исправляет ситуации, а только отвлекает от плавания.
Течение сносит, пока мы болтаем о дне, о потоплении. Зачем дно и утопление? Они будут, обязательно будут -- гарантия 100%-ная! В конце плавания все тонут!
Надо принять решение и исполнить его: или ты плывёшь туда, куда хочется, или ты идёшь ко дну. Болтовня -- ни к чему. Это суррогат жизни, это подобие плавания.

Болтовня о потоплении МЕШАЕТ ПЛЫТЬ! Течение уносит туда, куда не надо! Отказ от того, чтобы прилагать УСИЛИЯ к тому, чтобы плыть туда, где лучше, не отменяет того, что течение всё дальше уносит от этого месте "где хорошо". Это закон жизни: чтобы попасть туда, где хорошо, НАДО УСИЛЕННО ГРЕСТИ. Без усилий ничего хорошего не достичь!

Если всё же по факту мы остаёмся жить, то болтовня о самоубийстве вредит: ты и не самоубиваешься, и жизнь не налаживается. Неразумность, ошибочность, неправильность, самоубийственность  :Smile:  такого образа жизни очевидна.

Если уж жить, то жить надо сильно, красиво, здОрово, радостно, благородно, целеустремлённо. Это нормально.

Так что, раз уж ни я, ни сисадмин Грей, ни иже с ними так и не самоубиваемся, а ОСТАЁМСЯ ЖИТЬ, то надо ЖИТЬ НА ПОЛНУЮ МОЩНОСТЬ, ВОВСЮ, НА 100%. А это означает ОТКАЗ ОТ БОЛТОВНИ О СУИЦИДЕ, отказ от мыслишек о самоубийстве, отказ от признания нормальными своей депрессии, своей социальной неприспособленности и неадекватности, закрытости от огромного Мира, многообразного и населённого всевозможными людьми, ОТКАЗ ОТ НЫТЬЯ, СКУЛЕНИЯ, СТОНОВ И ПРИЧИТАНИЙ, ибо всё это -- неконструктивно и глупо: жизнь от этого не улучшается, а смерть не приближается.

Хватит болтать о смерти! Или живи сильно, ища пути для этого! Или убей себя прямо сейчас! Хватит болтать!!!
Насколько тупым явлется форум тех, кто болтает о прыжке с парашютом, но так и не разу не прыгнувших и так и не прыгающих, настолько тупым, идиотским, кретинским является этот форум  :Frown: 

А если учесть тех, кто сюда приходит, убеждается в мнимой необходимости самоубийства и таки кончает собой, то этот форум ещё и ВРЕДЕН и подпадает под уголовную статью "Доведение до самоубийства" (ст. 110 УК РФ).

Так что, в свете всего выше сказанного, предлагаю во всех темах вести обсуждение конструктивно: о том, как исправить себя, сделать жизнь лучше, найти пути к красивой жизни.

----------


## Rajtaro

....
Насколько тупым явлется форум тех, кто болтает о прыжке с парашютом, но так и не разу не прыгнувших и так и не прыгающих, настолько тупым, идиотским, кретинским является этот форум  
....
так уйди отсюда. что же ты все ходишь и ходишь. сам же видишь,что люди общаются и без тебя. что тебе никак не успокоится. ты называешь себя су со стажем...вот и иди лечись, ты же ненормален, так ты говорил? 
Да, мы толстокожие, трусливые и плохие. Что ж ты все ходишь к нам и ходишь? Иди к красивым и замечательным. 
Знаешь, честно говоря лично я устала, просто устала от тебя. Ты никому не помог. И себе не помог. Где-то видимо погрешность. . .
Солнышко, ну что же ты тратишь драгоценные минуты на нытиков? Ведь жизнь проходит мимо....ЖИВИ НА 100%, ЖИВИ ВОВСЮ.

----------


## Bloodyrose

Я, честно говоря, даже не читала толком, только просмотрела. мне тошно. 
Что ты здесь делаешь тогда? хочешь помочь или себя правильной выставить?

Тебе нужно прочитать эту статью - http://psyberia.ru/mindterritory/depressia
тогда ты увидишь, почему твоя тема никому здесь не поможет и останется непонята.

----------


## Марселька

Когда мне слиться, я решу сам. Пока я имею что сказать, я буду говорить. Как потеряю интерес к этой ботве, так Вы первая узнаете  :Smile: 



> Ты никому не помог. И себе не помог.


 Себе-то уж точно помог, так от этой заразы -- тупых мыслишек о самоубийстве -- избавился и ясно вижу всю тупость траты времени жизни на то, чтобы порочить жизнь...



> Я, честно говоря, даже не читала толком, только просмотрела. мне тошно


 "Солженицына мы не читали, но порицаем!" (из истории СССР)

Напоследок цитата из незабвенного Ницше: "Это _грустная_ история: человек ищет принципа, на основании которого он мог бы презирать человека; он изобретает новый мир, чтобы иметь возможность очернить и оклеветать этот мир. В действительности же он каждый раз хватается за ничто и создаёт из этого ничто "бога", "истину", и во всяком случае судью и карателя _этого_ бытия." ("Воля к власти", аф. 461)

Эх, до какой же поры _дефективные, дегенераты и уроды_ перестанут чернить и клеветать на Мир, на Жизнь? Когда же они поймут, что это у них в башке дерьмо, а не где-то ещё? Смогут ли они, до того как в конец испортят себе жизнь, понять, что способы и возможности жить клёво, кайфово и счастливо есть всегда и у каждого?..

Вот вам книжка в помощь: Колин Тернер http://marsexxx.narod.ru/ycnex/colin...to_succeed.htm «Мы рождены для успеха: Как реализовать свой безграничный потенциал» (Born to Succeed. How to Release Your Unlimited Potential)

----------


## иртенев

марсель, с каждым твоим новым прочитанным сообщением убеждаюсь- а ты весма не ху!!го мнения о своих интеллектуальных способнастях, да и вообще о себе самом! То говоришь, что думать не надо, то чуть ли не цитируешь Ницше...Забавный ты чувак...

----------


## иртенев

епт, соединить в одном сообщении ругательства и цитату! Ты сам себя превзошел...Бедный Ницше...наверно пританцовывает в гробу...
Ты случаем не мессией, не пророком ли себя считаешь, несущим антисуицидальные истины тупым людям?

----------


## Марселька

> Забавный ты чувак


 А то ж!  :Smile:  С большой буквы Ч! А имя -- с большой М!  :Smile: 


> Ницше...наверно пританцовывает


 Фридрих радуется! И передаёт привет!
А также через меня, пророка и мессию начала III тысячелетия, рекомендует прочитать его "Так говорил Заратустра" часть 1, главы "О презирающих тело","О мечтающих о другом мире", "О проповеднике смерти", "О свободной смерти"...


> а ты весма не ху!!го мнения о своих интеллектуальных способнастях


 Даже более того: это говорят мне ВСЕ мои друзья и знакомые, а тесты показывают, что мой IQ=128 (100 -- средний, 130 и более -- гениальность). Так что, как недосверхчеловек, я ещё попарю вам всем мОзги  :Smile:

----------


## иртенев

кстати о тестах..У М.Ботвинника, чемпиона мира по шахматам, ушедшим из жизни непобежденным, IQ,когда он проверился ради интереса, оказался ниже среднего. От себя еще раз рекомендую: прочитай внимательно название Заратустры, целиком.Поднапряги все свои 128 единиц и поразмысли над ним.
Может играми своего самолюбия ты доведешь кого-нибудь.Но тебе по ходу плевать на такую мелочь.

----------


## Марселька

> ты доведешь кого-нибудь.Но тебе по ходу плевать на такую мелочь.


 Вряд ли доведу бОльшее количество, чем ты. И мне плевать, это точно. Я в ответе за свою жизнь (ну и жизнь тех, кого приручил).
Но и надо понимать, что если ты не можешь помочь себе и спасти себя, то и других не спасёшь. "Вынь прежде бревно из своего глаза, затем увидишь КАК можно вытащить соринку из чужого глаза": то есть надо суметь решить свою БОЛЬШУЮ проблему, чтобы смочь затем решить чужую маленькую...

----------


## blooddrakon

> ты доведешь кого-нибудь.Но тебе по ходу плевать на такую мелочь.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Вряд ли доведу бОльшее количество, чем ты. И мне плевать, это точно. Я в ответе за свою жизнь (ну и жизнь тех, кого приручил).


 Слушай, а если тебе плевать, то что ты тогда вообще делаешь на этом форуме ?

----------


## Марселька

> если тебе плевать, то что ты тогда вообще делаешь на этом форуме ?


 В 101-й раз: то же, что и Вы: делюсь опытом.

----------


## иртенев

> ты доведешь кого-нибудь.Но тебе по ходу плевать на такую мелочь.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  И мне плевать, это точно. Я в ответе за свою жизнь (ну и жизнь тех, кого приручил).


 Мдя...Нет слов. Такие гады- порождение потребительского отношения к жизни, а следователно к людям. Разглогольствования на форуме тебя развлекают и забавляют, не более. Потребление людей налицо.Думаешь в потреблении найдешь спасение?!))Сгниешь заживо.

----------


## иртенев

> Но и надо понимать, что если ты не можешь помочь себе и спасти себя, то и других не спасёшь. "Вынь прежде бревно из своего глаза, затем увидишь КАК можно вытащить соринку из чужого глаза": то есть надо суметь решить свою БОЛЬШУЮ проблему, чтобы смочь затем решить чужую маленькую...


 Помочь можно просто своим примером, своей исповедью, участием, не осознавая того и не стремясь к этому. Просто пара слов.Логика из подобных состояний изгнана.От неё тошнит.И решением своей проблемы ты тут мало поможешь.Ты такой и для тебя это верно, а его может и убить.Но ведь тебе плевать...Потребляй, пока не лопнешь.)

----------


## Bloodyrose

> "Солженицына мы не читали, но порицаем!" (из истории СССР)


 основная тема ясна.




> Напоследок цитата из незабвенного Ницше: "Это _грустная_ история: человек ищет принципа, на основании которого он мог бы презирать человека; он изобретает новый мир, чтобы иметь возможность очернить и оклеветать этот мир. В действительности же он каждый раз хватается за ничто и создаёт из этого ничто "бога", "истину", и во всяком случае судью и карателя _этого_ бытия." ("Воля к власти", аф. 461)


 Попали в моего любимого философа.




> Эх, до какой же поры _дефективные, дегенераты и уроды_ перестанут чернить и клеветать на Мир, на Жизнь?


 Это хамство. Надеюсь админы все же обратят на это внимание и забанят вас.

=_=".. вы так и не прочитали статью.

Зачем идти туда, где вас никто не понимает?

----------


## Bloodyrose

> то чуть ли не цитируешь Ницше...Забавный ты чувак...


 цитировать каждый дурак может. не вижу ничего особенного.

----------


## Artist

> цитировать каждый дурак может. не вижу ничего особенного.


 Да уж конечно....

Маккей, если я не ошибаюсь, говорил: "Если вашу проблему можно решить с помощью денег, значит у вас нет проблемы". Это к вопросу о миллионе. Ну или более известная фраза:" Богатые тоже плачут". 
Марсель, Вы неподражаемы. Bravo!

----------


## Марселька

> Думаешь в потреблении найдешь спасение?!))Сгниешь заживо


 Ой-ой-ой. Ещё адским пламенем пригрози  :Smile: 


> Помочь можно просто своим примером, своей исповедью, участием, не осознавая того и не стремясь к этому


 Церковная риторика мне не близка. Враньё.


> его может и убить


 Если убьют мои слова, то, значит, ему не долго оставалось и без меня...


> Это хамство. Надеюсь админы все же обратят на это внимание и забанят вас.


 Пардон, а Ницше разве не то же самое сказал???  :Smile: 


> вы так и не прочитали статью.


 Прочёл. И даже другие: о ценностях, о смысле жизни. Оч. рекомендую!!!


> Зачем идти туда, где вас никто не понимает?


 Я не за пониманием сюда (на это и не надеюсь), а чтобы высказать своё мнение по вопросу, важному для меня. АНТИсуицидная точка зрения должна быть представлена на суицидёрском форуме. Ибо здесь не о борще с щами спорят, а о том, жить или убить. Второе -- непоправимо.
А во-2, подумайте: ваша просуидная болтовня о самоубийстве, возвышение и оправдание оного, разве не СОБЛАЗНЯЕТ тех, кто послабее и попроще душой, совершить самоубийство, подобрав способ из темы "Способы суицида"?


> докажи, что за твоими словами стоит нечто большее чем просто болтовня


 Как ещё тебе это доказать, если не этим мои поведением на форуме?  :Smile: 


> если ты не знаеш что есть добро и что зло то как ты можеш судить, что ты прав ? Если ты говоришь, что истины нет, то как ты можешь решать, что твои слова истинны


 Запросто: я сам себя _для себя_ признаю правым! Авторитеты не указ!

*Артист*, спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## иртенев

[quote="Марселька"]


> Думаешь в потреблении найдешь спасение?!))Сгниешь заживо


 Ой-ой-ой. Ещё адским пламенем пригрози  :Smile: 


> Помочь можно просто своим примером, своей исповедью, участием, не осознавая того и не стремясь к этому


 Церковная риторика мне не близка. Враньё.

Адский пламень...Это твой выбор- кидаться из одной крайности в другую.Мне так кажется, что ты и сам не особо в спасительное потребление веришь.Ну просто надо жо про что-то кричать!

Это не церковная риторика. Это нежелание добивать упавшего.




> его может и убить


 Если убьют мои слова, то, значит, ему не долго оставалось и без меня...

Хорошее оправдание для себя любимого.

----------


## Марселька

> Мне так кажется, что ты и сам не особо в спасительное потребление веришь


 Конечно, не верю. Я же не настолько тупой, каким кажусь  :Smile: 


> Это не церковная риторика. Это нежелание добивать упавшего.


 Добивать не надо. Поэтому я против самоубийства. Не надо добивать даже себя!

Но слабость, тупость, вырождение -- надо добивать, причём начав с себя. Жалость -- хороша в меру. Если мать из жалости всё делает за сыночка, то он вырастает неприспособленным, слабым, женоподобным  :Frown:  


> Хорошее оправдание для себя любимого.


 Харе гнать волну. Твои мысли мне знакомы, ибо я сам жил с ними 8 лет.
Себя НАДО ЛЮБИТЬ! Вот в чем дело! "Возлюби ближнего" -- после, сначала "как САМОГО СЕБЯ"!

Хватить христианствовать и подставлять щеку, смиряться и жалеть! Это ошибка!
"ПАДАЮЩЕГО ТОЛКНИ". Жизнь должна цвести, а не вянуть! К этому я зову. Тот, кто жив, тот может и должен процветать. И баста!  :Smile: 

И ещё:
А тебе не кажется, что приводить голые цитаты из Ницше, как это делаешь ты, -- это не способ доказательства?
Цитаты могут играть только роль ИЛЛЮСТРАТИВНУЮ, а не доказательную. Авторитет -- наихудшее из доказательств. Сначала сам обоснуй свою мысль, а потом уж приводи подобные мысли других людей.

А вот подтверждение моей мысли (что творчество без потребления его продукта -- бесполезно и ненужно): Марсель Дюшан однажды сказал: "Искусство - это двойственный продукт: 50% этого продукта - вклад художника, 50% - вклад публики".

----------


## иртенев

[quote="Марселька"]


> Конечно, не верю. Я же не настолько тупой, каким кажусь 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Если не веришь, тогда к чему вся эта шумиха?К тому, что себя-то надо любить? Заечательно, но в этом смысле неплохо бы подать пример здоровой любви.Твоя же выглядит несколько удручающе, ввиду своей ярко выраженной демонстративности.
> 
> Это не церковная риторика. Это нежелание добивать упавшего.
> 			
> ...


 Ну вот ты собственно и доказал посредством цитаты, подтвердил свою мысль.) 
Истинный художник творит не по велению зрителя. Что "Мастер и Маргарита" разве на заказ написано? Зритель хотел этого?Роман написан был в стол. Творчество- оно не для потребления. Оно для проживания. Это суть художника и он творить будет ,невзирая на то востребован он или нет. И какова здесь роль зрителя?Сегодня он это наневидит, завтра боготворит...Творить из расчета на него?...
Искусство не есть развлекалочка для толпы. Искусство не для того, чтобы развлекать. Это суть жизни, спасение для неё.
Да в конце концов, отложи Заратустру и возьми "Происхождение трагедии или эллинство и пессимизм.", если ты действительно интересуешся Ницше, а не используешь его фразы в корыстных целях

----------


## Марселька

> Истинный художник творит не по велению зрителя.


 Базара нет! Но я ведь не об этом: я о том, что если то, что он "натворил" так и останется в столе, то теряется смысл творчества. Это онанизм.



> отложи Заратустру и возьми "Происхождение трагедии или эллинство и пессимизм.",


 Ты что? Как можно связывать Ницше с его _первой_ книжкой??? Он её сам опроверг потом 100 раз!

----------


## иртенев

> Истинный художник творит не по велению зрителя.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Базара нет! Но я ведь не об этом: я о том, что если то, что он "натворил" так и останется в столе, то теряется смысл творчества. Это онанизм.
> 
> Так, чуток перефразирую.От того что ты дышишь- есть людям какая-нибудь польза?Нет, это твоя естественная потребность.Точно так же и творчество для художника.Это его естественная потребность.


 Ты что? Как можно связывать Ницше с его _первой_ книжкой??? Он её сам опроверг потом 100 раз![/quote]

Это его начало. Да, что-то и многое в ней ему после не нравилось и многие моменты он опроверг сам, от Вагнера он устал отмахиваться, но потавленный вопрос и сама идея(не способы) его решения-  них он нежалел. И они действительно уникальны.И воспринимать Ницше без "Рождения..." по-моему бессмысленно. Цельной картины не будет.

----------


## МарсельКа

Итог естественной потребности -- говно.
Каждый у Ницше берёт что-то своё. Ты -- эстетику (до которой мне нет дела). Я -- "переоценку всех ценностей", "нравственность нравов", "сверхчеловек -- смысл земли", "умри вовремя", "истина -- тот род заблуждения, без которого определённый вид живых существ не мог бы жить", "то, что убеждает, не становится от того истинным; оно лишь _убедительно_. Примечание для ослов"

----------


## Bloodyrose

> цитировать каждый дурак может. не вижу ничего особенного.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Да уж конечно....


 ну если для вас лично это сложно... :lol:

----------


## иртенев

> Итог естественной потребности -- говно.
> 
> )))Ну а что тебе ещё остается сказать?))))
>  Итог естественной потребности творчеста- жизнь.Тоже говно скажешь? 
> 
> Каждый у Ницше берёт что-то своё. Ты -- эстетику (до которой мне нет дела). Я -- "переоценку всех ценностей", "нравственность нравов", "сверхчеловек -- смысл земли", "умри вовремя", "истина -- тот род заблуждения, без которого определённый вид живых существ не мог бы жить", "то, что убеждает, не становится от того истинным; оно лишь _убедительно_. Примечание для ослов"


 Сочуствую.Хлесткие фразы- видимо единственное, что ты взял. А он сам между прочим предупреждал по этому поводу.

----------


## fucka rolla

хер с ней с марселькой...
вариантов ответов мала....я выбрал *да*.....а так бы деньги тож взял...но половину сжег бы....не жалко.....все равно на все путное и половины хватит, а так и вспомнить есть чего будет....вот мол сжег пол миллиона....   не символично-ли? весма по -моему красивый антиглобалистический поступок..... олицетворяющий отвержение постулатов ценности материального имущества....

----------


## иртенев

> Итог естественной потребности -- говно.


 )))Ну а что тебе ещё остается сказать?)))Итог естественной потребности творчеста- жизнь.Тоже говно скажешь? 




> Каждый у Ницше берёт что-то своё. Ты -- эстетику (до которой мне нет дела). Я -- "переоценку всех ценностей", "нравственность нравов", "сверхчеловек -- смысл земли", "умри вовремя", "истина -- тот род заблуждения, без которого определённый вид живых существ не мог бы жить", "то, что убеждает, не становится от того истинным; оно лишь _убедительно_. Примечание для ослов"


 Сочуствую.Хлесткие фразы- видимо единственное, что ты взял. А он сам между прочим предупреждал по этому поводу.

----------


## Marsexxx

Есть отличная статья ЗА жизнь: http://www.newacropolis.ru/magazines/6_2002/My_i_gizn/




> Маккей, если я не ошибаюсь, говорил: "Если вашу проблему можно решить с помощью денег, значит у вас нет проблемы".


 Удивительно, но в тот же день я тоже вспоминал эту фразу Харви Маккея ("Как уцелеть среди акул"), а также такую "Проблема решена, если больше не требует денег".

----------


## CoBB1e

Я ответил "Нет", но когда бы бабло закончилось, наверное мои мысли о суициде вернулись бы ко мне!  :Smile:

----------


## Антонина

Ответила "Нет", потом подумала - а вообще-то я не знаю. Понятия не имею. Мои проблемы не в деньгах.

----------


## taggart

Если буквально следовать вопросу - то "Нет" (как и прогосовал).

Если поставить вопрос иначе и взять в пример, действительно, курпную сумму денег - то скорее "Да". Можно было бы, что-то изменить "в общем", ну или хотя бы попробовать.... :).

----------


## Марс, мать мою, Рахманов

Возможно, я бы убивал себя иначе. В первую очередь - наркотики. Интересно, а водка-пиво, мясо, промышленная и варёная еда -- тоже относятся к методам самоубийства? Или нет, ведь потребление всего этого поддерживается государством и признано нормальным?

А вообще, смысл темы не в опросе, а в том, что сказано в первом топике.

----------


## Марс, мать мою, Рахманов

За детей не считаю (хотя, признаться, удивился, когда узнал, что той же Антонине нет и 20...). Если мои реплики и звучат нравоучительно и педагогически, то это лишь потому, что я грешу тем, что распространяю свои мысли и выводы не только на себя. С этим грехом надо бороться, я знаю. Но уже хорошо то, что я перестал считать, что есть _одна_ истина, _один_ смысл жизни, _один_ правильный образ жизни...

Если не согласны с моими идеями, то изложите своё понимание того, почему суицид лучше, чем жизнелюбие.

----------


## Марс, мать мою, Рахманов

Да, смерть НЕ противоположна жизни. Смерти противоположно рождение, жизни -- мёртвое (и безжизненное).

Но сопоставить жизнелюбие как отношение к жизни и суицидальное мышление как тоже отношение к своей жизни можно и нужно. И вывести, чтО же нормальнее -- тоже можно и нужно.

P.S. Не бойтесь грубить. К чёрту политкорректность и "хр-ские ценности". Всё хорошо, главное -- в тему (не при сисадмине будет сказано))).
Так Вам кажется, что я _понял_ тот Ваш топик или всё же просто воспринял как грубость?))

----------


## Антонина

О, да мне вечно больше дают. Жизненный опыт, так сказать, наверное.

правильнее, конечно, жизнелюбие. С позици природной выгоды: "Я не страдаю - и мне хорошо". Поэтому я склоняюсь к мысли, что 98% самоубийц - люди, нуждающиеся в помощи, лечении и обучении адекватному видению жизни.

Суицид совершённый - это совсем другое состояние, нежели суицид "в ходу" или "планируемый С.". Потому что в душу уже мертвому мы не заглянем. Даже если он оставил свои дневники, если он все-превсе рассказал миру. А мы с вами живем в состоянии "суицида планируемого" или "суицида в ходу". Для нас это нормальное состояние. Мы уже не проживаем и дня без мыслей о смерти. мы становимся адептами своей собственной религии.

Мы можем выйти из этого состояния, но как жить дальше? Отбрасываю мысль о смерти, мы не обретаем почвы под ногами, не обретаем жизнелюбия и простых земных радостей: секса, денег, власти, ...(поставьте сюда все что угодно).

Жизнелюбие и суицид нельзя сравнивать, потому что закоренелые жизнелюбцы никогда не становятся суи. А суи заведомо отметают жизнелюбие - потому что тогда они почти всегда потеряют свою "форму жизни", свой образ мыслей и веру "в последний выход".

написала, как чувствовала. надеюсь, что донесла мысль, вдохновленную Роном и Марсом.

----------


## Марс, мать мою, Рахманов

> С позици природной выгоды: "Я не страдаю - и мне хорошо".


 Измерять всё меркой удовольствия-страдания (приятно-неприятно), это, по-моему, инфантильнось. Считать, что только удовольствие движет человеком, ошибочно.

Лао-Цзы кажется, сказал: "Движет выгода, удерживает вред". Вот именно в этом смысле я тоже говорю: "*Всё, что выгодно, то дозволено*", понимая под выгодой всё, что человек сам для себя считает и чувствует _важным_ и _нужным_.

Только лишь страдание может толкать к самоубийству лишь самых инфантельных (недоразвитых, примитивных). Так же и с удовольствием: только лишь приятность удерживает в жизни лишь самых простых, более похожих на животных, людей.



> Отбрасываю мысль о смерти, мы не обретаем почвы под ногами, не обретаем жизнелюбия и простых земных радостей: секса, денег, власти, ...(поставьте сюда все что угодно).


 Да, без ценностей жизни нет. Точнее, без *веры* в эти ценности. И при этом нужно не только головой понимать, но и чувствовать. Если не чувствуешь удовольствия от секса, денег и т.п., то не долго будешь стремиться к ним и считать ценными.



> написала, как чувствовала. надеюсь, что донесла мысль, вдохновленную Роном и Марсом


 Спасибо, Антонина! Твой взгляд очень важен, ибо он _настоящий_.[/i]

----------


## Антонина

Так я и написала, что "правильнее" - то есть так, как считает общество и большинство. как Козлов с иронией в тех же Философских сказках писал "Я не страдаю - значит, хорошо все". давным-давно я еще маленькой их прочитала, и с тех пор над дядечкой все смеялась. (но это уже оффтоп, ссорри)

Мне мало того, что я не страдаю (хотя кто что вкладывает в это слово). Мне хочется именно верить, стремиться, добиваться. И желательно не оставаться одинокой при этом. 

Но начать стоит с этого! Когда нет сил заморачиваться сильнее, а просто хочется вновь научиться испытывать простые человеческие радости, животные радости: и еда, и секс, и комфорт. Жизнелюбие может вырасти и из этих ростков.

----------


## daddy's girl

> Так что, раз уж ни я, ни сисадмин Грей, ни иже с ними так и не самоубиваемся, а ОСТАЁМСЯ ЖИТЬ, то надо ЖИТЬ НА ПОЛНУЮ МОЩНОСТЬ, ВОВСЮ, НА 100%. А это означает ОТКАЗ ОТ БОЛТОВНИ О СУИЦИДЕ, отказ от мыслишек о самоубийстве, отказ от признания нормальными своей депрессии, своей социальной неприспособленности и неадекватности, закрытости от огромного Мира, многообразного и населённого всевозможными людьми, ОТКАЗ ОТ НЫТЬЯ, СКУЛЕНИЯ, СТОНОВ И ПРИЧИТАНИЙ, ибо всё это -- неконструктивно и глупо: жизнь от этого не улучшается, а смерть не приближается.
> 
> Хватит болтать о смерти! Или живи сильно, ища пути для этого! Или убей себя прямо сейчас! Хватит болтать!!!
> Насколько тупым явлется форум тех, кто болтает о прыжке с парашютом, но так и не разу не прыгнувших и так и не прыгающих, настолько тупым, идиотским, кретинским является этот форум 
> 
> А если учесть тех, кто сюда приходит, убеждается в мнимой необходимости самоубийства и таки кончает собой, то этот форум ещё и ВРЕДЕН и подпадает под уголовную статью "Доведение до самоубийства" (ст. 110 УК РФ).


 подписываюсь под этими словами 
ваша
_D A D D Y ' S G I R L_

----------


## Anubis

Дык в том то и сложность, что мы не можем в силу разных причин: слабость, поломанная психика, физические и душевные недостатки, груз неприятных воспоминаний и пр. жить на полную катушку!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Дык в том-то и прикол, что счастье, успех, процветание никому не даются легко и запросто. Всегда нужны УСИЛИЯ, чтобы получить то лучшее, которого хочется.

Суицедёры же отрицаю и сами усилия, и себя вместе с ними: "Ах, ради кайфов надо трудиться?! Фу, какой поганый мир! Надо рвать отсюда...!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Процветание... Смотря что под этим понимать...
> ...да и такими уж усилиями не назвать...


 Ха, интересный способ выдвигать опровержения: "я против, хотя я совсем о другом".  :Smile: 

Впрочем, это-то и показывает основную, на мой взгляд, причину суицидов: *критическое (отрицающее) мышление* (противоположное позитивному). Суицидников (и Вас, Рон) хлебом не корми, дай _покритиковать, попротиворечить, поотрицать, похулить, почернить_ то, что есть, то, что предлагают, то, что грядёт.

И вот это отрицание вскоре и неминуемо переходит к отрицанию себя, своей жизни...

----------


## Anubis

Согласен с тем, что отрицать жизнь как таковую только на том основании, что она не удается так как хотелось бы, наверное, не слишком верно. Просто есть некий тупик: жить по-настоящему, ярко, интересно и красиво не выходит (а это, объективно говоря, не всем дано), ну вот кто-то и решает что либо хорошо, либо никак. Вариант "жить плохо и неинтересно" почему-то полностью исключается из рассмотрения, а зря. Уж лудше захудалая, но жизнь (а возможность её поменять помааленьку или разом всегда остается), чем небытие. Хотя у многих тут жизнь такая (я в общем-то себя в виду и не имею), что действительно - хоть в петлю и вариантов изменения её к лучшему (поисков выгоды - в исползованной выше терминологии) как-то и не находишь.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Извините, но Вы вырвали две фразы из текста, после чего прокоментировали только их, да ещё и как одно целое =\


 Я указал на то, что сначала Вы что-то утверждаете, а потом говорите, что это совсем не то  :Smile: 



> Критически ли мыслит человек, прыгающий грудью на амбразуру?


 Такие виды самоубийств не надо здесь рассматривать. Здесь можно говорить только именно о тех, кто _болтает_ о самоубийстве, и только затем, совсем не обязательно, реализует его.



> Отрицающе ли мыслит человек, чья жизнь покатилась куборем вниз?


 Неудача -- не причина для самоубийства! Повод, но не причина!



> Какой-то степени критическое мышление любому человеку свойственно, что я не вижу весомых аргументов, чтобы посчитать, что люди, задумывающиеся о суициде, мыслят об окружающем мире существенно критичнее других, что их можно отделять именно по этому признаку.


 Свойственно всем, но суицидникам -- поголовно. Хотите -- поспрашивайте.



> Здесь я написал лишь о том, что счастье и успех вполне могут даваться запросто.


 А если они и даются просто, то с чего возникает "желание" самоубийства? Не может оно возникнуть в таких условиях.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Но уже значит не обобщаем все случаи суицида, а говорим скорее лишь об этом форуме.


 Именно так. Ведь контингент здесь специфический.



> Одна неудача - да, не причина, а лишь повод. Но я говорю не о неудаче, а о цепи неудач, совокупность поводов, образованных которыми, и может стать причиной.


 Причина -- это пружина, которая двигает. Повод не двигает, а лишь запускает причину.
Неудача не двигает (не заставляет прыгнуть в окно и т.п.), но лишь запуская дефектную программу поведения-самоуничтожения.



> А вообще, мне очень понравилось высказывание Антонины где-то на форуме по этому поводу. "Если человек не хочет жить, то ему не нужно искать причины умереть."


 Да, афоризм красивый, но внутренний смысл у этого тезиса какой?
У меня, лет 6 назад, была такая мысль: "Надоедает не жить, надоедает _так_ жить".
По-моему, "не хотеть жить" невозможно. "Не хотеть кушать" можно, а вот жить -- нет. Жить и кушать -- совсем не одно и то же.



> Причин для суицида может быть множество, да хоть угрызения совести. Как не перекрывай тем же успехом - всё равно остаются.


 Это не причина, а повод. Причина -- это то, что всегда и неминуемо ведёт к своему следствию. Угрызения совести бывают у всех 6 млрд. людей, но суицидятся не все. Так что это не причина.



> Или, скажем, т.н. кризис среднего возраста. Кажется, что-то подобное я уже переживал, и это я тоже считаю достаточной причиной для самоубийства.


 Опять нет. Не достаточная и вовсе не причина.



> С проблемой, кстати, не всегда справаться трудно (или невозможно) - иногда просто нет желания.


 А это уже вопрос внутренней энергии, энергетики, энергичности. Если жизненные силы ослаблены, то и желания решать проблемы нет. Но если силы есть, то проблемы решаешь и даже удоволствие от этого получаешь.



> Я вот к примеру на данный момент просто-напросто не вижу стимулов жить.


 А чтобы жить не нужны стимулы. Вы _уже_ живёте. Сама мысль эта указывает на общую ошибочность (дефективность) Вашего мышления.



> _любовь пронизывает, т.к. имеет непосредственное отношение к инстинкту жить, размножаться_


 А однополая любовь? Они ведь не ради размножения. Помоему, любовь не имеет отношения к размноежнию. Страсть, влечение, вожделение -- да, но не любовь.



> Мало кто захочет "жить ради того чтобы есть", скорее уж едят для того чтобы жить, но "жить" в таком случае значит удовлетворять лишь другие потребности, то есть эти самые более высокие. Удовлетворять одни потребности, чтобы иметь возможность удовлетворить другие... И всё.


 А то, что когда кушаешь, получаешь массу удовольствий. А то, что все низшие потребности актуальны ежедневно, а потому ежедневно приносят удовольствие и т.д. и т.п. -- это Вы все опускаете.

Хватит умствовать! Как раз они-то и мешают Вам жить, застилают глаза и все остальные чувства. "Стимулов жить", видите ли, у Вас нет! Ха! Жизнь -- не логическое понятие, не слово, не набор пикселей, не байты информации.

Жизнь -- нечто биосоцопсиходуховное, переживаемое в чувствах, а уже затем как-то описываемое словами и логикой.  Так что для ЖИЗНИ стимулы жить не нужны. Это логика и ущербное мышление лишь Ваша требует их... По-моему.



> Это одна из первых мыслей, из-за которых у меня когда-то съезжала крыша.


 Крыше едет -- это точно. Но это должно быть как раз показателем того, что мыслям, продуцируемым этой съехавшей крышей, *нельзя доверять*! Они *ошибочны*!



> И это лишь один из примеров причин, по которым человек может не хотеть жить, несмотря на отсутствие проблем как таковых, имея возможности, перспективы, достижения за спиной, и так далее.


 Бред сивой кобылы. Очередное умствование, оторванное от действительности.

Отсуствие "стимулов жить" не двигает пальцем, нажимающим на курок пистолета, приставленного к собственной голове. Внутренней пружиной является не это, а, например, ненависть к себе, чувства вины и т.д.

Озабочиваться такой насковозь логической, головной, сугубо интеллектуальной проболемой, как "_Удовлетворять одни потребности, чтобы иметь возможность удовлетворить другие... И всё_" -- это показатель больного мышления, сбоя в мышлении. А причиной этого сбоят, -- сбоя, заставляющего Вас думать, что единственно логическим и правильным в Вашей ситуации является самоубийство, -- является неправильное *чувство* (вина, ненависть к себе), которое-то руководит мышлением и заставляет его приходить к неверным, саморазрушительным выводам.

----------


## GanibaL

Антисуицидёр,ты очень категорично относишься у суициду.Ты отрицаешь вообще всякую разумность этого дела,а зря,ты просто не понимаешь чего-то.И мне кажется ты один из таких людей,которые приравняли бы попытку суицида к уголовному приступлению.
   Вообще на вопрос разумен суицид или неразумен нельзя ответить однозначно,надо рассматривать каждый случай отдельно.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> В чём-то я с Вами даже согласен, в частности - о причинах и поводах.


 Вот этого-то согласия, точек соприкосновения и надо искать. А если концентрироваться только на различиях, то не будет  единения, а это уже ведёт к вражде...



> Но раз уж считаете, что моё мышление дефектно, то к согласию нам явно не прийти. Хотя, оно изначально и было понятно


 Ну почему же. Дефектное мышление иногда тоже даёт правильные мысли. Остановившиеся часы 2 раза в день показывают правильное время  :Smile:  



> Я не против сего явления, не против сексуальных меньшинств, но всё же считаю это отклонением.


 Я тоже. 
С этим тоже нельзя не согласиться. Но продолжим мысль: 



> Если нет стимулов жить и нет стимулов умирать, то имеем мы равновесие. Нарушаем его в какую-либо сторону - и либо выбираем жизнь, либо смерть.


 Сугубо умственная конструкция. Неоправданная аналогия, перенос на жизнь-смерть примеров из других областей _жизни_. Так не надо мыслить.



> И если уж здесь нарушается равновесие в сторону смерти (любым поводом), то человек делает выбор. И человек, сделавший выбор, уже и жмёт на курок.


 Это же не чаша весов. Как измерить, что равновесие качнулось, насколько и в какую сторону? Если Вы ответите, что достаточно субъективного ощущения, то я скажу, что это тогда подтверждает ту мою точку зрения, что самоубийство -- это патология: псих в своих мозгах что-то там себе навоображал, привёл лишь себе понятные логические доводы -- и в могилу... 



> Ты отрицаешь вообще всякую разумность этого дела,а зря,ты просто не понимаешь чего-то.


 Я говорю не о самоубийстве вообще, но о такого рода самоубийстве, к которому склонны местные форумчане, т.е. самоубийство тех, кому нет 25 лет и которые сначала болтают, много болтают, причём разный бред (ибо мышление-то искажённое, болезненное).


> И мне кажется ты один из таких людей,которые приравняли бы попытку суицида к уголовному приступлению.


 Нет. Я не стал бы наказывать за самоубийство, ни на этом, ни на том свете.

Я лишь стремлюсь показать, что *самоубийство не даёт тех выгод, которые мы стремимся от него получить*. Попросту не даёт. А раз не даёт, то зачем?..
Вообще на вопрос разумен суицид или неразумен нельзя ответить однозначно,надо рассматривать каждый случай отдельно.

----------


## GanibaL

> Распроостранёное мнение, что психически нормальный человек не пойдёт на самоубийство. На su.int.ru читал, что лишь 20% самоубийств совершаются людьми с психическими отклонениями. Не настаиваю, конечно же, на том, что это совершенно точная статистика и правдивая информация, но всё же информация.


    Это информация правдива,и то на самом деле процент психически нездоровых людей там меньше.А на суицид может пойти любой,просто кому-то для этого нужен большой комплект неудач,кому-то маленький,вот и вся разница.Хотя на самом деле не всё так просто в суициде,на него не только неудачи какие-то влияют,но это уже философЕя.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Да и стоит ли считать психическими отклонениями депрессии, продолжающиеся год-два-три?.. Если да, то не могу не согласиться с тем, что накладывают на себя руки только "психи, навоображавшие себе чего-то".


  Именно в этом смысле и употребляю понятие "псих", не в медицинском (тем более что чёткого понятия "нормальный" нет даже в медицине).
Псих -- тот, кто доверяет своим негативным умственным конструкциям и ломает свою жизнь, следуя им... Это ошибка.



> не всё так просто в суициде,на него не только неудачи какие-то влияют,но это уже философЕя.


 Конечно, не просто. И лишней, ни к чему не ведущей болтовни, не нужно добавлять.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Что есть негативные умственные конструкции


 Любые представления, которые: а) порочат жизнь вообще, б) принижают ценность себя самого.



> что Вы понимаете под ломанием жизни?


 а) самоубийство, б) действия в ущерб себе, в) бездействие (из-за страха, неуверенности и т.п.) в ущерб себе .



> Негативные же умозаключения говорят нам о нецелесообразности тех или иных действий, или, скажем, о неправильности нашего нынешнего пути. Это в моём понимании.


 Нет, не так. "Весь мир -- дерьмом, все баба -- б....." -- это не свидельствует о "нецелесообразности тех или иных действий, или, скажем, о неправильности нашего нынешнего пути"



> По поводу же поломки жизни... Это есть уход из жизни? Если так, то опять же получаем в итоге лишь "уходить из жизни на основе своих рассуждений - ошибка".


 Не так, а вот так: "уходить из жизни на основе своих _ошибочных_ рассуждений - ошибка".[/quote][/i]

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Если рассуждение верное, то ему стОит следовать. Так поступил, например, Стефан Цвейг, покончивший с собой из-за фашистов. Тот же Сократ, можно сказать, совершил самоубийство, не отказавшись от своих взглядов и не совершив побег. Этих людей можно уваажть за это.

Но не находясь в таких экстим-условиях, любое рассуждение, оправдывающее самоубийство, почти наверняка является ошибочным. И следовать ему -- тоже ошибка.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> людям, как говорится, свойственно ошибаться


 А обвинять в своих ошибках других -- ещё более свойственно  :Smile: 

А вот свойство ошибаться как раз говорит в пользу АНТИсуицида: раз велика возможность ошибка, а последствия суицида НЕПОПРАВИМЫ, то прибегать к самоубийству не надо!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> 1. У человека, совершившего суицид, желания вернуть что-либо и не будет, так что это не столь страшно


 Это не доказано. В сам момент смерти самоубийца может хотеть жить, но...



> 2. Чем дольше длится эта предполагаемая ошибка, тем более становится она убедительна и походит на правду.


 Тем больше она входит в привычку.
А вообще, "то, что убеждает, от этого оно не становится истинным. _Примечание для ослов._" (Ф. Ницше)



> 3. Также всегда есть и вероятность того, что это вовсе не ошибка.


 И что с того? Всё равно мы все умрём. И то, что это случится _позже_, не очень-то и страшно и плохо. 



> - Сравнить взгляд человека с его же взглядом других времён. Вот это, на мой взгляд, самое верное.


 Да, это верно.

Есть ещё вариант: сравнить со взглядом лучших представителей человечества, гениев, преуспевших, достигших вершин в разных сферах _жизни_.



> А вот если просыпаешься и засыпаешь с этой мыслью 5 лет? Здесь уже, думаю, её куда сложнее представить как ошибку.


 А не наоборот? Если жизнь продложается, если чувства говорят "живи!" и жить удаётся, если нормой в обществе, нормой в прошлой жизни, нормой в религиозных и философских учениях, в психологии и антропологии является не суицид, а жизнь, то...



> суицид перестаёт быть ошибкой для самого человека.


 Суицид *после 5 лет* суицидальных мыслей, по-моему, ошибка. У меня такие мысли был аж 8 лет, и я вижу их ошибочность, их примитивность, их дефективность, патологичность.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> "ложь, повторенная тысячекратно, становится правдой"


 "Гипнопедия: 64500 повторений -- и истина готова" (Олдос Хаксли "О дивный новый мир")

Но всё же если на словах повторяешь одно, а жизнь изо дня в день твердит другое, то ложь падёт, а правда останется.



> в данной ситуации воспринимаем за правильное именно субъективное мнение человека


 Если говорить об отношении к смерти и к жизни -- то да, это личное дело каждого, каждый сам решает, и то правильно, что субеъктивно расценено как правильное.

Но если брать отношение к неудачам, несчастьям, страданиям и к самоубийству, с ними связанному, то здесь "субъективное" не означает "правильное". А в большинстве случаев, если субъективное ведёт к сицидальному, означает прямо НЕправильное.



> Кого в таком случае считать за "лучших представителей человечества"?


 Каждый пусть сам решает. Список широк (см. ЖЗЛ и т.д.)



> А также что делать, если человек имеет нигиличтические взгляды, не признаёт общепринятых авторитетов?


 А я и не говорю о доверии авторитетам и к слепой вере их словам. Нет. Я указываю на то, что есть *великие люди*, достиженя которых желательно повторить и превзойти.
Великие люди делают честь человечеству, человеческой породе. А раз я тоже человек, то передо мной есть целевый ориентиры на моём жизненном пути. Видно, к чему можно и нужно стремиться.



> Если бы люди следовали норме, то не было бы прогресса.


 А если бы стали следовать анти-норме и шли убивать себя, то прогресс бы многократно ускорился?  :Smile: 



> вообще прогресс человечества нередко подводит его ещё на шажок к полному вымиранию.


 Ну, драматизировать не надо. К тому же ещё никогда не было столько много землян, как в настоящее время. Через миллиард, вслед за китайцами, первалили уже и индийцы.



> Причём делается это отнюдь не дураками. Ядерные бомбы не дворниками и не колхозниками изобретались, указы об их сбросе тоже подписывали далеко не глупые люди.


 Ну что поделаешь, если передний край науки всегда использовался и финансировался именно военными. Компьютер, интернет, сотовые тоже придумали для военных нужд.
Технологии имеют обширное мирное применение. А потому не надо критиковать научно-технический прогресс. То, что сбрасывают бомбы, это вопрос а) этики, б) политической целесообразности, а не допустимости или недопустимости прогресса.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Вы ситаете, что у каждого человека цель - развитие человечества путём саморазвития каждого отдельно взятого человека?


 Нет. Цель человека -- *жить для себя*, полнее раскрыть свой потенциал, срубить побольше кайфов. Это и послужит, косвенно, развитию человечества.



> На этой основе тоже вполне возможны апатии и депрессии. Вот захочет человек стать великим спортсменом, а тут раз - и тяжёлая травма.


 Мало ли что может случиться. Кирпич на голову может упасть, но не значит, что мне надо ходить всё время в каске  :Smile:  


> Или же будет трудиться на благо науки, годами над одним проектом... И либо обгонят его в этих исследованиях, либо теория в основе исследований окажется ошибочной. В подобных случаях руки могут опустить запросто.


 Соревноваться надо с собой, а не с другими и не с гранитом науки. Какими бы ни были последствия, если я в *процессе* жизни, каждый день, живу полно, насыщенно, то это уже делает всю мою жизнь небессмысленной, ценной.



> Если объективным считать "нужно жить", то опять же всё сводится к "планировать самоубийство (в большинстве случаев) неправильно".


 "Нужно жить" -- это не объективная истина. Повторяю, отношение к жизни и к смерти -- сфера _субъективных_ решений, здесь нет одной истины.



> Возможно, на чём-то даже и сойдёмся во мнениях


 Странно, что это для Вас видится чем-то из ряда вон выходящим, а не обычным  :Smile:

----------


## Антонина

Давно заметила, что, пытаясь оправдать жизнь - то есть, над развиваться, надо ради детей и тп - все больше склоняюсь в пользу смерти. Парадокс?

А, может быть, дело в том, что мы отвечаем на давление агрессией? Надо жить!! - не буду, не буду, не буду!!! - так, что ли? Не помогает. Уж извините, мне в психушке вдалбливали эту филогонию много лет подряд. Да, первые два-три месяца после выхода ты развиваешь в себе бурную веселуху по поводу жизни. А потом наступает откат и ломка.

Плюс один важный момент. Или человека всю жизнь буду пинать - и он привыкнет - что туда пойди, сюда не пойди, надо жить и тп.. причем пинать надо все интенсивнее с каждым разом - есть другой путь. Это показать человеку, что он сам может наполнить свою жизнь смыслом и ценностью. Дать выбор. 

Потому что все другое по сути уже давление и неверно.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> ИМХО есть случаи, когда живут ради кого-либо другого (ради детей в частности), или же ради какой-либо цели.


 Если и ради детей, то они _сами_ выбрали себе эту цель, _сами_ отождествляют _себя_ с исполняемой ролью, _сами_ идентифицируют эти мотивы как _свои собственные_, и _сами_ же получают удовлетворение от такой своей жизни.

Но при этом даже не спрашивают детей, чтО именно им надо, приятна ли им эта забота о них...  :Smile:  



> Я привёл лишь примеры случаев, в которых и предлагаемая Вами форма жизни/отношения к ней/поведения может сочетаться с мыслями о суициде.


 Да, к суициду это может привести. Это лишь очередной раз доказывает, что суицид -- не простая проблема, а многосложная. 



> Давно заметила, что, пытаясь оправдать жизнь - то есть, над развиваться, надо ради детей и тп - все больше склоняюсь в пользу смерти. Парадокс?


 Нет, если взглянуть на это так: чтобы биофилия появилась, недостаточно одних слов. Вообще, жизнелюбие -- это прежде всего чувства, ощущения, переживание. Сначала есть они, а уже затем идёт их рационализация и осознание и даётся название: "это — жизнелюбие".

А чувства не взрастить никакими словами, никакой логикой. Только какими-нибудь воздействиями на тело и через тело (так, алкоголь, антидепрессанты на момент приёма могут давать это самое чувство жизнелюбия).



> А, может быть, дело в том, что мы отвечаем на давление агрессией? Надо жить!! - не буду, не буду, не буду!!! - так, что ли?


 И это тоже. Дух противоречия, негативизм, критическое мышление -- это то, чего сверх меры у суицидников. Эта-то сверхкритичность, суперотрицательство и ведёт к отрицанию себя самого...



> развиваешь в себе бурную веселуху по поводу жизни. А потом наступает откат и ломка.


 Потому что подлинных чувств не появилось.
А вообще, разве у кого-то есть сплошное веселье? У всех людей проблемы. Жизнь и есть большая проблема. Но просто большинство (несуицидники) почти никогда не рассматривают суицид как _средство_ решения. А суицидники -- рассматривают. Где-то, значит, они это подсмотрели; когда-то получили внушение, что смерть что-то решает (может, услышав на похоронах: "ну вот, отмучился... теперь он будет в раю..." и т.п.)



> Плюс один важный момент. Или человека всю жизнь буду пинать... Это показать человеку, что он сам может наполнить свою жизнь смыслом и ценностью. Дать выбор.


 Да, дать выбор, воспитать в человеке самостоятельность (чтобы сам стоял), способность к самоуправлению -- это гораздо более надёжный способ, чем всё время помыкать им.
Свободный в мыслях, словах, поступках, ответственный за своё поведение человек -- это и есть _настоящий_ человек. Если он и пойдёт на самоубийство, то не из-за мелких поводов, типа "назло тому-то и тому-то", "весь мир -- дерьмо"...

----------


## Антонина

Очень понятное развитие моих собственных мыслей. Насчет подлинных чувств маленькая заметка (долго маялась, чтоб родить, перечитывала весь форум).

Большинство чувств, которые мы пытаемся испытать, мы черпаем из навязанных источников. Полюбить так королеву, а украсть так миллион. Не надо! Каждый уникален. Ромео и Джульету никто не отменял, но мы не все живем в Вероне 11 века, не так ли?

Вместо того, чтобы наладить отношения с самим собой, глушим внутренний диалог водкой/наркотиками/самоуничижениями И вот светлый миг - нам кто-то _понравился_, заметьте, просто понравился, и этот кто-то отвечает взаимностью. а потом начинаются проблемы, потому что нельзя получить готовые отношения на блюдечке, в них надо вкладываться.

А большинство мечтает встретить сразу готовую "половинку", ни фига не притираясь и не пытаясь измениться. И когда подобные "любови" разлаживаются - а они обязательно разлаживаются - тогда-то и начинается крик "о, любовь всея жизни моей! О, не буду я жить!". Эмоции. Не чувства. и эмоции наигранные. Потому что таких любовей может быть вагон и маленькая тележка.

А может быть одна - если чересчур сильная эмоция ведет к саморазрушению, она по сути своей ущербна. Оскорбила девушка -в петлю. парень как-то не так посмотрел - с моста. 

Я уважаю любовь, и чужую в том числе, но *это* - не любовь.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Антонина! Искренний респект! Подписываюсь под каждой буквой и запятой!

Очень сильно тронули твои слова. Очень! Достигли саму душу!

Про любовь и нелюбовь, умри (не при суицидниках будет сказано  :Smile:  ), а лучше не скажешь.

Уважаю и по-человечески, по-братски люблю тебя, Тоня. (о8

----------


## Антонина

Спасибо. И взаимно.
(страшно представить, сколько лет я мучалась, рождая эти жалкие строки...)

----------


## siro

Вот маньяки - это же надо было так жестоко и отчаянно спорить... 
Да вам романы писать надо... 
Марсель проигнорируй и "спозитивируй" это - ТЫ ИДИОТ! Раз до сих пор не понял что ты здесь не нужен. Вы видели его фоту? Он в натуре похож на маньяка и вампира...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Римма

Миллион баксов - эт хорошо...   :Smile:  А если ты - единственный, кто выжил в катастрофе масштаба расплющенного автобуса или разбившегося самолета? причем отделался несерьезными повреждениями? твоя реакция: 1.Какого черта я не сдох? 2. Как повезло, что жив! 3.Другое?...

----------


## fucka rolla

моя реакция будет :"какого хрена это раньше не произошло?"....
не знаю почему.....может изза неполадок с психикой или от чего та другова, но еще давно замечал за собой стремление к кибер панку...чтоб или выжил без повреждений в катастрофе или умер в ней....и не важно техногенная катастрофа или нет....даже учесть уцелевшего после ядерного взрыва меня бы обрадовала... или смерть от него...

----------


## belladona

вздор... мне пофиг... все пофиг... ни фига... если б хотя бы ненавидела... пофиг... хочу любить мир в майской чистоте... хочу... ненавижу ненавидеть.... полный вздор... фигня... раздражает...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

остынь. прими холодный душ. и брось пить кофе и курить.

----------


## Cynic

Конечно, деньги бы решили ВСЕ мои проблемы. Я смогла бы купить особняк с большой территорией вокруг, закрыться в нём, и не надо было бы адаптироваться в проклятом социуме, выбросить драгоценное время на работе за гроши, вместо этого нашла бы какое-нибудь творческое занятие. Это всё, что нужно неприспособленному к жизни человеку.

----------


## Selbstmord

Присоединяюсь...мне бы деньги тоже очень помогли...наверное.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Если бы да кабы во рту выросли бы грибы.

----------


## Dalia

Если бы проблема была  в деньгах...

----------


## Хвост

Я думаю, мне бы и не очень большой части означенной суммы хватило бы, чтобы перестать о таком думать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Winter

Деньги решают абсолютно все проблемы. Даже если напрямую и не решают, то по крайней мере уж точно заставляют о них забыть. Богатых людей не мучает эксзистенциальный кризис - у них нет на него времени. Все хотят денег, а те, кто говорят, что не хотят, хотят их особенно много.
Болтовня про духовные ценности - обман, причем в первую очередь обман самого себя.  В современном мире деньги нужны для чего угодно и они, вернее, их количество - основной элемент, формирующий отношение к жизни.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> В современном мире деньги нужны для чего угодно и они, вернее, их количество - основной элемент, формирующий отношение к жизни.


 Не сказал бы) 

Впрочем, они действительно важны, нужны и необходимы...учитывая то,что в нашем мире ты к ним привязан с самого рождения.
Это грустно. Это раздражает даже иногда. 

Касательно опроса...да,чего уж греха таить)) 1.000.000 мне бы не помешали, но не более того... нужно иное, совсем иное.

----------


## Kinya

Деньги ничего бы не изменили
Конечно, коренным образом изменилось бы отношение некоторых людей
Но..Обман.
Так что деньги для меня ничего не меняют..

----------


## ambient

Тут и двух мнений быть не может - да, суицид - ненормально. Потому что от нормальной жизни к такому не приходят. А норму я формулирую как большинство. Как у большинства - так и норма. Но и не скзать что норма это лучший вариант - большинство не особо-то и счастливо.

А насчет денег.. ну часть проблем они бы решили. Оставалось бы решать оставшуюся часть.

----------


## СветланаКр

Вот вы сказали-" ты плывёшь туда, куда хочется"... А , если нет ни возможности , ни силы плыть туда куда хотелось бы ... Просто , отсутствует физическая возможность этого ... Тогда как ???

----------


## СветланаКр

Вы , можете мне не буддистке объяснить , что значит -"самоубийство - это временное решение постоянной проблемы." ???

----------


## Пропавший без вести

думаю, что миллион баксов немного бы вправил мне мозги)

----------


## The loser

> думаю, что миллион баксов немного бы вправил мне мозги)


 Да мне тоже бы вправил) А кто скажет, что ему бы не вправил, тот просто или понтуется, или у него действительно с головой не в порядке. Такого уже не жалко, и из-за таких, как мне кажется, суицидников и презирают и считают за чокнутых

upd У меня тоже с головой не всё в порядке, потому что я случайно тыкнул в "да", не вчитавшись в вопрос

----------


## Orsana

> Нормой является жить, любя жизнь


 Кто и когда определил эту норму?





> все эти обвинения вытекают из одной простой причины: мы приписываем людям и миру именно то, чем переполнены сами (отыскиваем соринку в чужом глазу, тогда как в собственных застряло по полену и бревну). Всё то негативное, что мы видим в людях и в мире, присуще НАМ САМИМ: это мы толстокожие, тупые, самовлюблённые, слепые и трусливые. А это всё -- ненормальные качества. Присмотритесь к себе и честно оцените -- этими негативными чертами пронизаны именно мы, а не мир и люди.


 Говорите за себя, пожалуйста  :Smile: 




> а) Мы все УЖЕ живы. Всё, что бы мы ни говорили о жизни (и смерти), мы говорим ИЗ жизни, БУДУЧИ живыми. Любые наши чувства (приятные и неприятные) возможно ощущать только пока мы живы.


 Отлично, ура. Только мы все рано или поздно помрем - и это неоспоримый факт.



> Из смерти невозможно хулить жизнь, отстаивать ценность смерти и т.д. Смерть пуста. Она ничего не доказывает, ибо она непознаваема, не имеет внутренней структуры, сущности. Она пустота, ноль.


 Господи, какой дурак "остаивает ценность смерти" и все подобное? Это, может быть, присуще каким-нибудь малолетним эмо или готам, которые жизни не нюхали и со смертью в реальности никогда не сталкивались - вот они тащатся от всяких там черепов, черных одежд, ищут в смерти какую-то романтику и все подобное. Только вот предложи им совершить суицид - они никогда этого не сделают, они слишком любят свою жизнь, где можно разводить розовые сопли и искать псевдоромантику смерти. А те люди, которые по-настоящему хотят покончить с собой, делают это от невыносимой внутренней, душевной боли. Никакой красоты и "ценности" смерти они не ищут, нет ее там и не может быть. Они просто не могут больше жить с этой болью.




> Если уж жить, то жить надо сильно, красиво, здОрово, радостно, благородно, целеустремлённо. Это нормально


 А по-факту - как получается.




> Хватит болтать о смерти! Или живи сильно, ища пути для этого! Или убей себя прямо сейчас! Хватит болтать!!!
> Насколько тупым явлется форум тех, кто болтает о прыжке с парашютом, но так и не разу не прыгнувших и так и не прыгающих, настолько тупым, идиотским, кретинским является этот форум


 Зачем же вы сюда заходите?




> А если учесть тех, кто сюда приходит, убеждается в мнимой необходимости самоубийства и таки кончает собой, то этот форум ещё и ВРЕДЕН и подпадает под уголовную статью "Доведение до самоубийства" (ст. 110 УК РФ)


 Покажите мне, где, кто и кого здесь убеждает в необходимости самоубийства?
А как по мне, такие вот форумы очень полезны. Здесь можно поделиться своей болью, понять что есть еще такие люди, кому так же плохо, как тебе. А там глядишь, и самоубиваться расхочется  :Smile:  по крайней мере, можно найти силы хоть как-то существовать.

----------

